# Best Nature Video!



## Blue Tick (Jul 3, 2007)

Check this out! Amazing Recovery!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM&eurl=


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 3, 2007)

Also see this thread.


----------



## caddy (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow...! That is amazing footage.... 



Blue Tick said:


> Check this out! Amazing Recovery!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


----------

